# So you want a Sav... ?



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

_Well it is Sav Season – you see them in the reptile stores and up for rehoming on internet forums and rescue centres. And baby savs look really cute with their big black eyes and frightened look, not only that, but you can buy one for the same price (or less) than a bearded dragon. More lizard for same or less money – must be a deal!! But consider carefully. Having been on various monitor forums for a few years now, I have seen new monitor keepers come and go – I have noted a large portion of the people I “grew up with” in first-time monitor keeping deciding they just can’t keep him/her any more – be it due to size, room needed or temperament – so of course their reptile is up for sale. Then there are the others who post pics of their baby all over the internet and one day they just disappear… you have to wonder why. Just yesterday I was approached by someone I consider should be a bit more knowledgeable (i.e. one of our local reptile store’s employees) to ask if I would like another sav as he just can’t cope with it any more as it is “too big”. _

_Thus the reason for this, which started off life as being a quick brief, but has ended up being almost a dissertation. I am not promoting myself as an expert, as I am far from that, but if this helps anyone who thinks a sav might be a nice addition without thinking it through and researching, then it has been worth it._

_Firstly, my thanks to Rick (Rick_Albig) – much more experienced monitor keeper than I who keeps various *varanids*, and kindly looked this over for me to make sure I hadn’t made any errors or misinformed anywhere – and who also offered his input regarding CBB specimens and the electrical & safety aspect of things (as he is a qualified electrical engineer). _

_Now for the very basics – this is a lizard that has the potential to grow to 4ft (occasionally more) – thus it needs a huge vivarium (8x4) with approx 2ft of substrate and you may well need to give up half one of your rooms to it (as we did). They like it hot (= high electricity bills) and lots of food – which is expensive assuming you feed correctly. Now for the main part…_

Unfortunately, most of these lizards are impulse buys and the majority are wild caught. There is also much confusion in the way they should be kept - the majority of reptile stores I have come across keep them in exactly the same setup as they would use for a beardie (complete with sand, a background of Monument Valley and fake cactus), when in fact they are semi arid grassland monitors which require a totally different environment. They look small and cute in the shop and some people may think they could be the next step up from a bearded dragon – a huge (and possibly painful) expectation if you are hoping to be guaranteed a friendly, cuddly lizard. In fact what often happens is, in a shop you have a baby monitor housed in less than optimum conditions that will almost always be kept cooler than it should be – which in turn makes it lethargic and appear “tame”. People then get them home, put them in a nice viv with decent basking temps (hopefully) and their cute little scaly baby gradually gets to his proper temperatures and appears to change overnight. I wish I had a quid for the number of times I’ve heard people say “he was so cute in the shop but he hates me now!”

So let’s say you’ve done your research and decided on getting one. Always try and find a CBB animal. This will be difficult and you will almost certainly have to pay more (initially) for the animal but people who have managed to source these have said it is always worth it. Be very wary of shops claiming to be selling CBB boscs, if they claim they are, then ask for hatching dates, photos of the parents, clutch size etc…. If they cannot answer all or even some of these questions I would not believe them. If you fail to find a CBB animal my advice is to get the most feisty and lively one there – the one that tries to take the shop-keepers fingers off when he goes to grab it is likely to be the most healthy – which is what you want especially considering what they have gone through to get this far. It is a sad fact that a large percentage do not make it and die in transit from Africa. 

Check the animal for general health and mobility. Can it walk OK? Is its vent clear? Are its eyes clear and bright? External parasites, especially ticks, are very common on WC African varanids. Sunken eyes and loose skin is also a classic sign of dehydration. All of these are things to consider. If you are an inexperienced keeper can you really cope with all of this added stress and do you have the funds to provide the veterinary care that may be required? 

You will need a place to build a large, sturdy enclosure. Personally I use 8X4 as do many other _exanthematicus_ keepers – even then I feel he could use a lot more space. When you consider the distances these creatures will travel in the wild – even the run of the house isn’t going to compete (even if it were suitable for them which it is not). The enclosure will also need to be moisture-proofed due to the high humidity.

Proper substrate is important. You can use yard dirt as long as it is free of pesticides and fertilizers. I know some people who use Cypress Mulch – it does apparently work although it won’t hold a burrow. You can also go to Homebase etc and get some playsand, peat moss and non-organic topsoil and mix it with water to get the right consistency. Make it about 2 feet deep. My next project is to get some builders dirt (sandy loam) and mix that in as well.

A temp gun is pretty essential to check your basking site temperature – which should be around 130 degrees for babies and around 150 for adults. Mine will bask in excess of 150 even. I have my bank of lights on chainlink – so I can adjust them up and down to achieve the basking temp my monitor likes.

You will also need a digital thermometer with a probe and a humidity read out. This will allow you to properly set your ambient temps. I keep my hot side at 90 degrees while my cool side is around 75 degrees with humidity between 45 and 60% (it will read more than that even deeper down within the substrate in the cool end).

For the basking site I use 3x60w halogen watt flood lights on the adjustable chainlink bank referred to above. I always prefer a bank of low wattage bulbs over one or two high wattage lights (above 150w for example.) There are a few reasons for this, the main one being that most cable available to the public is not designed to withstand the very high temperatures created by these high wattage lights, this could result in damage to the insulation and ultimately risk a fire or electrocution. If you are ever unsure about any electrical wiring that needs doing please seek the advice of a professional. Another reason being the higher wattage bulbs suck all the humidity out of the enclosure. Do not use the lights with clear centres - these can burn your lizard. The beam from the lights will need to cover your basking lizard from snout to vent at least. For ambient night time temps I use a ceramic heat emitter hooked up to a pulse-proportional thermostat. For more information on heating a large enclosure – this is a good article by Rick_Albig of this forum – who also happens to be a qualified electrical engineer as well as multiple-monitor keeper http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/104638-heating-large-enclosures-how-too.html.

Food. You will need lots and lots of food. In the wild they eat mostly insects and I would strongly encourage any potential keepers to follow the same regimen. Lots and lots of bagged insects can prove expensive. I feed my monitor crickets, roaches, locusts, morios - and shall be starting a project to breed giant African land snails. The insects get dusted with vitamins and calcium supplement. He also has some quail and mice though very few of these, only 2 per week at the most. Do not use dog/cat food – even my dog doesn’t get dog food! Whole foods are what a monitor requires – complete with all the bones, teeth etc.

You will need a large tub of water that your lizard can actually get into if he wants. It will need to be changed daily. If you notice your lizard is doing a lot of soaking in his water – it could mean your humidity is too low.

Hide spots. They like hiding and it will reduce stress. They can make their own burrows in the substrate or you can help him. I use the large flat bark woods available and also a hollow bark log. Sav enjoys squeezing under this wood and within the dirt-filled hollow log. I half bury these in the dirt which encourages him to dig and get exercise. Never pull them from their hide. If you do they won’t feel safe and secure. It is nice to put in other things for the lizard to climb over and explore – I also have rocks and large logs in mine.

Handling. Patience - this is necessary for your lizard to be accustomed to it’s new home. Change the water, offer food and do basic maintenance and let him get used to the idea that the big ugly creature (that’s you) isn’t going to harm him. I personally don’t go in for a lot of handling, but my lizard trusts me. I see no reason to grab him out and “cuddle” him. I have never been bitten by a monitor and it’s not something I want to try. An adult male can put you in hospital with stitches. 

*Extra Reading - Books**:* Daniel Bennett– _The Truth about Varanus Exanthematicus_. Mark K Bayless - _Savannah__ Monitors: A Complete Guide to Varanus Exanthematicus._

Also join some of the monitor-specific forums across the internet.


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

Very well written Razaiel should prove useful to both new and would be owners. 
: victory:


----------



## dragon123 (Apr 3, 2008)

wow i cant get one but nicely done mate its really useful!


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Very good, and can be related to any of the larger lizards I think. I quite often feel saddened by the sweeping phases of popular large reptiles, particularly tegus - everyone gets caught up in the "dog tame" stories, and end up getting disappointed and fed up. Luckily for tegus their high price tag prevents too much impulse buying, but sadly that isnt the case for boscs. Kudos to you


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

top post razaiel i think someting like this should be made in to a sticky so it doesnt get lost and may allso stop those impule buyers : victory:


----------



## Shiori (Nov 20, 2007)

Fantastic information Razaiel, hopefully will educate people a little before buying Boscs on impulse. 
One of the best sheets ive seen on basic Bosc care, too many i saw when researching last year were misleading. Its only by coming on here so much ive discovered where i had followed the wrong guidelines and been able to change the enviorment accordingly. Have to say most of the best advice given by yourself and Rick_Albig.


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

Razaiel, Im with you mate. My baby (if you can call him that) is not lovely just through chance. They are hard work and do require respect and excellent husbandry. I'm extremely lucky in that my bosc has never felt threatened by me and is brilliant to have around - but I would never recommend one as a pet (even with experience) - even though I wouldn't change my Kevin for the world. I remember when I picked him up last year, and there were 10-15 babies in a viv, and I often wonder if the others survived..


----------



## todds_out (Aug 29, 2007)

I must say I'm glad that I did plenty of research in the past on the bigger lizards and realised they were definitely not for me as I wouldn't feel right having the presence of a thought telling me that maybe one day I will have to give up my lizard because it's gotten too big or it's developed an attitude I couldn't handle. Plus the image of a lizard turning on me thats.. ok maybe only half my size but could give me a good ass whooping if it felt like it is a scary thought. I'd hate to fear a pet of mine, it cerntainly wouldn't be fair on the animal iteself either.

Excellent post Razaiel


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

todds_out said:


> I must say I'm glad that I did plenty of research in the past on the bigger lizards and realised they were definitely not for me as I wouldn't feel right having the presence of a thought telling me that maybe one day I will have to give up my lizard because it's gotten too big or it's developed an attitude I couldn't handle. Plus the image of a lizard turning on me thats.. ok maybe only half my size but could give me a good ass whooping if it felt like it is a scary thought. I'd hate to fear a pet of mine, it cerntainly wouldn't be fair on the animal iteself either.
> 
> Excellent post Razaiel


i wish there was more people in hobby that thought like as there wouldnt be so many boscs being taken out the wild every year


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you very much, guys, glad you approve : victory:

Another really sad thing about boscs from the wild is the way in which they are apparently sourced. It would seem the hunters go out to gather up the gravid females, which are then taken back to somewhat unsanitary holding bays until they drop their eggs. Then the eggs are gathered up and the females are just chucked back out anywhere whether it is suitable for them or not


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Excellent post Sue! If this post makes someone rethink getting a bosc on impulse then its definatly served its purpose, and with any luck it will make a lot of people think twice. We considered getting a baby bosc at christmas after seeing some babies, for about 10 seconds - much as we both love them we knew we would not have the room or time for one right now, we'll stick with the little ones for a while longer!

I havn't been using forums long and even I have seen people come and go with their baby boscs. You see so many on classifieds for rehoming and I find it really sad. I find it even sadder that because so many are being rehomed and are unwanted, so many WC babies are being put through the trauma of being caught/transported, which may ultimatly cost them their lives, for no reason whatsoever.

Brilliant post :no1:

: victory:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks, Kate


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Great post, maybe one that should be made sticky


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks, Ronster : victory:


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Razaiel said:


> Thanks, Ronster : victory:


No probs, as stated if it makes just one person decide that a Bosc is gonna be too much then it's worth it.

EDIT - By the looks of it this post needed to be done a while ago too. Looking at the Classifieds and around 7 Boscs for sale


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

It's a darn good bit of work there. 

Hopefully it'll come in use to many people either with or thinking of getting a Bosc.

I'll certainly refer to it.

Pete


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe this could go in the n00b section too, I've seen a thread or 2 about boscs in there too and it may be seen by a few more prospective owners. Should defo be a sticky me thinks :no1:

: victory:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks again guys. It took me quite a while to write, re-write, proof-read etc so I'm glad it has been well received, every time I see a poor little bosc in an ill-equipped viv it makes me sad. How does it become a sticky?


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

Pm a Mod: victory:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

awesome.


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Razaiel said:


> Thanks again guys. It took me quite a while to write, re-write, proof-read etc so I'm glad it has been well received, every time I see a poor little bosc in an ill-equipped viv it makes me sad. How does it become a sticky?


Have a ........ Ok sorry......Family forum!! :lol:


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree, good post. Also it is important to note that our knowledge of Savannah husbandry has come on a long way in the past 10 years, but some books seem to give advice that was current years ago. I wish I had known what I know now when I had a pair.

They can be kept, but they do require space, attention and the right guidelines, esp. re diet and vivarium setup.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

R0NST3R said:


> Have a ........ Ok sorry......Family forum!! :lol:


:lol2: trust you to contaminate my post!! :lol2:



Cyberlizard said:


> I agree, good post. Also it is important to note that our knowledge of Savannah husbandry has come on a long way in the past 10 years, but some books seem to give advice that was current years ago. I wish I had known what I know now when I had a pair.
> 
> They can be kept, but they do require space, attention and the right guidelines, esp. re diet and vivarium setup.


Thank you, pal. Not only do some books give old advice - but I discovered a few months ago that the "proper" husbandry courses on the reptiles side of things for people who want a qualification in it are also giving out crap info. Spent a few minutes trying to explain to our local store (to two different so-called "reptile experts") that savs shouldn't be kept in dry conditions - only to be told that was what they were taught on these courses :whip:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oh great...what course? the one you have to take to get a pet shop license? or another?


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Well the store (it's a multi-chain) I would imagine already had a license - the guy was manager there but has left now. But the reasons for his departure was not down to non-knowledge - and yeah, he just said "his course" and the way he said it sounded like it was related to husbandry of reptiles. I'm not sure how many there are or even if the course would be a reptile-specific one (I would hope no) or a general pet store one. They keep other types of critter there too, like hamsters and such.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Weekend bump : victory:


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

Razaiel, Brilliant, Any Body Contemplating A Monitor Should Read This. Lets Hope This Is Made A Sticky Asap, So That It Makes Those Thinking Of Getting One Think Again And Then Go And Do The Proper Research Then Make An Informed Decission.again Brilliant, Supurb Post


----------



## Rick_Albig (Aug 29, 2007)

Gre post Sue! You did a really good job with this! 

I vote it to be a sticky :up:

Rick


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

I haven't read all of these posts but the original one is very good - maybe it should be copied and posted to all reptile pet shops......


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

lola said:


> I haven't read all of these posts but the original one is very good - maybe it should be copied and posted to all reptile pet shops......


Reptile pet shops try as hard as they can to get rid of them when they get them in......2 weeks and "money well wasted" to them due to the amount they eat :| So I doubt they will issue this to some one that might buy one off them :|

EDIT - Doesn;t the post need to be rated before it can be made sticky?? GET RATING!!!!!! lol


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you for your nice comments and rating my post : victory:

Sadly so many pet stores know :censor: all when it comes to monitors. If we'd done what we were told by the person that sold us ours he would have died before he reached a year probably. We were told it shouldn't need bigger than 6x2 - keep it on newspaper - and they're really cheap to run - feed it dog food  Luckily I had done some research before getting him.


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

Great stuff,

STICKY?????????????

very informative and well put together:no1:


----------



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

isnt a sav a varanus salvator? And arent they asian water monitors?


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

A Sav is a Savannah Monitor, also commonly known as a Bosc. Latin name is Varanus exanthematicus.


----------



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

oh, heehee, my bad.


----------



## rusty doone (Apr 26, 2008)

*Ta*

Your Bosc care sheet has been great help. My male has settled well now and is slowly adapting to his larger home. He loves his new diet too especially gals!:2thumb:

Called him Oringo which means whip, think hes starting to get used to it now.Thanks for your help before.

Rusty x


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

Had to put a note here again - SOOOO sick of hearing about people having problems with baby boscs, damaged tails, etc. makes me sick. 
People - please read this and understand that theyre not easy to look after and they may never be 'tame'!!


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks, Rusty - glad you found it useful - and love the name Oringo!

Thanks again, Corny : victory:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

_first class , well put together , informative and factual.........gets the point directly over.:2thumb:_


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

monitor mad said:


> _first class , well put together , informative and factual.........gets the point directly over.:2thumb:_


Thank you very much! Looks like you have the odd varanid yourself :no1:


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Well said man! :2thumb:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

great post!! i will admit to ALMOST being one of the people described in the first post! who gets a bosc expecting a big soft soppy lizard that is easy! i have over 20 years experience with herps but that has been no help at all with my bosc! apart from the set up of viv etc...other than that these guys are MUCH harder than i had ever anticipated! i admit to have tried selling mine as i had given up hope of having a "nice" manageable bosc! only today after MONTHS of having him has he FINALY decided he can trust me! and wow what a rewarding feeling! i urge every potential owner to read this thread! as it is VERY true! i had given up on my bosc and felt awful about it but thought i was doing what was best for him by selling him..BUT in reality i would have been just putting him back to square one as he would have had to go through the whole process of learning to trust a new owner (who i might ad may not have held on as long as i did for him to come round!) and i suspect the circle would have continued from owner to owner! i am glad i have stopped the circle with mine, but it is awful to think of all the hundreds of other boscs who aren`t so fortunate!...


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

Good post! :2thumb: Boscs are very hard work but the pay off they can have once there settled down and trust you is unbelievable.


----------



## neonlaurie (Jul 13, 2008)

Razaiel said:


> Thank you very much, guys, glad you approve : victory:
> 
> Another really sad thing about boscs from the wild is the way in which they are apparently sourced. It would seem the hunters go out to gather up the gravid females, which are then taken back to somewhat unsanitary holding bays until they drop their eggs. Then the eggs are gathered up and the females are just chucked back out anywhere whether it is suitable for them or not


thats really sad about people disturbing them in the wild and taking their eggs 

makes me feel guilty about owning a bosc monitor, but at least i know he's gonna be well looked after. i didnt know these beautiful creatures are treated like this. i suppose im a bit nieve and think the world appreciates all animals as much as i do.

but thanks for the info i will defiantly make sure i ask more questions if i get any more pets.

we do try and handle our little monitor to get him used 2 us i usually approach him gently and sit on the sofa with him in my hand with a pillow making a little hide which calms him down, and he'll lick my hand and he even falls asleep on me 
he does get a little scared sometimes like when i walk into the room but im being patient with him i know these things take time to bond with these animals. he's never tried to bite me or go for me as of yet so i must be doing something right! he whipped my bf once with his tail but thats about it but that coz he loves his mummy more 

but im gonna keep reading up as you can never have enough info 

thanks again ^^


----------



## neonlaurie (Jul 13, 2008)

oh ill add as i saw a few posts about bosc names

we called ours stewie after the baby in family guy reasons are obvious


----------



## Northwest reps (Mar 1, 2008)

A 8x4 viv would be for 1 bosc or could you put more in there what size viv would you need if you wanted to breed them


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

ive actualy just read this after the whole time its been on, ive wanted a bosc for ages now but have been waitin.
Still waitin till i get mi own flat so it can have its own room and i have the money =]
This thread has helped me to decide that i still definatly want 1 just to wait till i have the money for all its food and requirements.
Ace piece of info man:no1:


----------



## angel.dee (Jul 24, 2008)

Razaiel said:


> Thank you very much, guys, glad you approve : victory:
> 
> Another really sad thing about boscs from the wild is the way in which they are apparently sourced. It would seem the hunters go out to gather up the gravid females, which are then taken back to somewhat unsanitary holding bays until they drop their eggs. Then the eggs are gathered up and the females are just chucked back out anywhere whether it is suitable for them or not


 how sad is that i have a 14 week old sav boss and he is great have had no problems with him at all but me and my partner took several months finding out all about them and had the viv set up just right for about 3 months befor we got him you give great advice razaiel


----------



## spikes n scales (Jul 22, 2008)

I could not agree more with your first post Razaiel. I am familiar with people who have done almost the same thing.

It is all going to end up as bad as the dog for life situation. People get a lizard thinking its cool and it will make them look cool. Then it gets big, may even give you a nasty bite, and thats it its gone. I don't know how some people can be so cold as to not have some sort of feelings towards their pets, that they can just get rid, like an old sofa. 

I have an idea for those people. STOP! think about it, buy a book, read about it, ask other people for advice. 

I think that some responsibility would lie with some of the shops that sell these reps to anybody. I know some people can make up knowledge but at least the shop has made an effort. 

People need to remember that reptiles are specialised animals. They need special requirements, and some can be dangerous if not handled by an experienced keeper.

I hope no one takes any of my points the wrong way. It is not aimed at anyone on here.

Neil.


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

absolutly fantastic read both the first post and the replies, all such good points.:no1:


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah meant to say earlier great read cheers Raz


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

Okay Im being terribly lazy, but im not normally in this section.

What is a Sav?


----------



## Natalie09 (Jul 15, 2008)

A Savannah Monitor lizard!


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

Natalie09 said:


> A Savannah Monitor lizard!


Ah thanks.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you so much for your kind words, everyone :blush:


----------



## Jc27 (Sep 21, 2008)

hi everyone I am new to all of this I have one big question, I am going to get two green anole. What size tank do they need? 

can anyone help?


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

This is a great thread!

I'm proud to be getting my bosc this thursday! 
I already know their requirements as i've done alot of reaserch, bought books and also look after a wild caught pair at college that we rescued from being smuggled into the country!!!

They are such lovely animals and its terrible how people get boscs, iggy's and other large reps without thinking of proper care, costs or housing requirements! Its such a shame!!!!

Luckily the one i'm getting is very young so doesnt need a big vivarium for now (have many different sizes for him to work him up to his big viv!)

Which will be nearly 9 ft by 4ft by 4ft 

I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Binksy (Mar 30, 2007)

Really interesting thread, Nice of people find the time to do these things.:no1:


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed how many bosc's are for sale on various classifieds lately. Great advice Raz, but i doubt it will stop impulse buyers, and people that dont realise how much hard work and expense is involved in keeping the larger monitors properly. Hope so, but i have my doubts.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

You're right, John - there are sadly always boscs for sale and there is always the impulse factor  But I'd like to think that my post may help someone decide who is unsure what is involved. I got a parrot as an impulse buy - not realizing at all that a hand-reared parrot doesn't necessarily mean a forever-tame parrot - I got one helluva shock once he reached adulthood he changed overnight from a sweet cuddly little thing to a winged vampire :devil: Oh yeah, and I still have him 

Nice to see you here anyway :welcome:


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Cheers Raz, youv'e just put me off getting a parrot. :lol2:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

:lol2: tbh he's not too bad. He has his "seasons" when he's a total little :devil: but other times he can be as cute as when we first got him. Snake bites (pythons and boas anyway) are nowhere near as bad as an attack from a hormonallly-induced parrot rage.


----------



## secretsquirel (Sep 7, 2008)

*good job*

hi nice to see some good info,i keep boscs among others reptiles and was lucky enough for mine to breed last year out of 26 eggs only 8 hatched,but they were my babies and it gets to me when i here all the storys,like the one in the classifieds (loves bacon and dog food) they need to be educated. i kept the runt of my litter the rest sold to hopefully life long homes,if id had the room id have kept them all it was sad to see them go.sadly her dad(larry) died of old age just before she was born ,at 5 month old she is growing fast so people take note these are lovely little babys but large adults that sometimes dont tame and wont like you for trying.if you want one do your homework .


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

this has made me want to wait for mine until it can have its own room


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

secretsquirel said:


> hi nice to see some good info,i keep boscs among others reptiles and was lucky enough for mine to breed last year out of 26 eggs only 8 hatched,but they were my babies and it gets to me when i here all the storys,like the one in the classifieds (loves bacon and dog food) they need to be educated. i kept the runt of my litter the rest sold to hopefully life long homes,if id had the room id have kept them all it was sad to see them go.sadly her dad(larry) died of old age just before she was born ,at 5 month old she is growing fast so people take note these are lovely little babys but large adults that sometimes dont tame and wont like you for trying.if you want one do your homework .


Having bred them is a wonderful achievement - if only I had the room I would love to breed them - what would be really nice (but probably isn't gonna happen) is that more people breed them and CF will cease. Sad about the father - how is the runt of the litter doing? He must be a year old now.


----------



## secretsquirel (Sep 7, 2008)

*my runt*

Hi the runt is doing very well. She is only 4 month old.( but growing quickly) Eggs were layed 10th of jan this year and started hatching 22 nd of June. I was told this monitor does not breed in captivity so everything was a rush. ie,setting up incubator trying to get temps. But all went well there's nothing like seeing one hatch.they all ate well on locust and when old enough took them to fins and feathers in Bradford where I bought the father. He was just as happy as me and promised to find them good homes. Sadley the shop closes this week shame was a very good shop helped me alot setting things up. I have many pics and vids on my phone of babys, mother laying and eggs hatching . This is why it's sad to see so many on wrong diets shortening there lives. Mine are part of the family among my other reps ( adult male tegu,2 adult bcis,2 albino royals a rabbit for the kids and our old staff MIA have just had to build a big shed to house most but worth every penny thanks for Reading my post daz.sorry in wrong. Section clogging your thread


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi

You're not clogging up the post at all - savs is what it's all about :2thumb:

It's sad when a shop you trust closes - I have one nearish to me and the owner is a good friend I've known for years. He looked after my rankins eggs when some turned up and kept them in his incubator (free of charge). I'd be devastated if he closed down


----------



## darcy+delilah (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought this post was brilliantly written and incredibly informative. I myself have often looked at boscs (and tegus) and thought to myself "one day"...but I know from experience that the best thing to do before buying any reptile, be it a leopard gecko or a bosc, is to do every possible bit of research there is to be done! lol I bought my first lizard when I was 16 after spending a good year doing research and saving up (I was bad with money back then ok!!), but it was worth the wait. Sadly she died 4 years later ... Now at the age of 25 me and my partner decided to buy two beautiful uromastyx geryi. I had wanted a uro since I first saw one in my local reptile shop when I was 15 and dreamed of having one myself 'one day'....ten years later i got darcy and delilah, and i must say, the long wait, the endless research was well worth the wait. 

I just wish every reptile buyer was the same as you and I and didn't rush buying these beautiful lizards.


----------



## leog1234 (Dec 5, 2008)

that was really useful, thanks


----------



## davehal7 (Dec 17, 2008)

really long read lol but well worth it you've covered it all amazing !!!!


----------



## RoyalPython89 (Jul 15, 2008)

i read this before i got my little guy thanks for info


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you for your post. I would agree that the spiny tail goanna is an excellent introduction to monitors - I have one myself - all the characteristics of an argus packaged into a smaller size. Perfect :2thumb:


----------



## reptivet (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for your post Razaiel, 

I have been keeping several savs over the years, one for more than 9 years, I can subsscribe everything you said. I have the book from Bennet and it is excellent as well, it is also cheap so definitely worh buying for anybody interested in moniutors. Personally I have never been bitten by one of my monitors but my mother was bitten by a female several years ago without bad consequences fortunately but the lizard , over on kg was hanging from her hand. My best cage was 8 feet per 5feet long. My favourite monitir occasionally lashed the tail at me, but even if this has never been a problem it took more than 3 years to get really tame. 
Savs are not for iniexperienced keepers or for very busy individuals, as they require lots of space and time. The only monitor I would advise for beginners is the spiny tail. This is a smaller beautiful lizards that can trive and breed in a setting similar to a a beardie. Other smallers species like V tristis, gilleni, glauerti may suit people with a bit more money and experience.


----------



## Kellis (Dec 21, 2008)

Just to add my penny's worth... On exotic-pets.co.uk Boscs are actually recommended as "an excellent starter monitor". In some people's minds it might read as "excellent starter lizard" and if insufficient research is made, the mess is ready. Should maybe send some feedback to the site and have them change the monitors into "for experienced keepers only" lizards. :grin1:

There's also a possibility to spread knowledge and write care sheets on that website, if anyone likes writing them. : victory:


----------



## BSM (Dec 24, 2008)

this is one great post. I put a few links on a few monitor forums so hopefully it will be seen by anyone thinking or looking to buy savannah monitors or any other monitor for the fact. then they might think twice


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, thank you very much, guys :blush: I sadly feel a bit of a failure now as my sav died from a complication arising from a dislocated toe problem. I had loads of work done by my vet who assured me it was nothing I had done wrong husbandry-wise, but as his keeper there will always be a little niggling doubt as to had I overlooked something.


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

I like this thread, if only more ppl thort like you lot, iv worked in a few pet shop's, n the amount of ppl that bring in monitors and iggys coz they got too big, is just not right, n some ppl dont even bring them in just leve em in a box outside the door, iv thort about owning a monitor, but its a big decision and a commitment that shouldnt be broken, without real reson, so botem line is think before buying and if you come up with a decision that you would like one think it over again.


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Im verry sorry about your sav.


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

i have just read though this thread and didnt realize just how much of a issue this realy is i have just been on the classified section and seen numerous 'boscs wanted' or bosc for sale very much the same so with iggys i find it discusting people can mistreat there animals/reptile due to lack of knowlage have just refered various people to this thread as i can see what u mean by impulse buys .great thread great topic:no1: and lets hope sometime in the near future some1 stops this ball rolling e.g proper licences or somthing sorry to hear about ur bosc mate :sad: thanksfor all the usefull info, jamie and janie


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you very much SeriousD and Jamie and Janie - and thank you for your condolences too. We still miss him very much. It is very frustrating to read through things sometimes and see how little people do know about how to keep them beyond the baby stage when they fit into a little cube in the pet store.

Thank you again :blush:


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

dont mean to rub salt into the wound but did u have a autopsy done ?? just so u know it was nothing to do with ur husbandy coz tbh u sound like 1 of very few who know properley what they are doing!


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

I didn't have one done, no. In some ways it would maybe have been interesting but tbh I felt at the time like he had been through enough and didn't want to subject his body to any more. The vet had been running multitudes of tests etc all throughout his treatment - and he did everything he could with testing for which antibiotic etc. All tests came back to reflect everything else was well with the husbandry. 

On reflection it may have possibly had a different outcome had I known of the vet I go to now - so he could have been kept in rather than running back and forward every other day or so. The average veterinary hospital doesn't have the facilities to properly hospitalize something like a sav so I think the stress contributed as well.


----------



## teguchick (Feb 7, 2009)

*So you want a sav...?*

Top post 

I am also lucky enough to have two males, i can honestly say thet will never leave me or my home. we knew when we bought our large lizards that we were giving up cash, time square footage of home hehe,,,

One other point. im fortunate that my good friends are Reptile Shop owners and when i went on hols they moved in to take care of my brood exactly as they needed to be....Do potential owners think of this??

You dont want your lizards ill, unfed, loose in the house, or your mate missing a chunk of skin due to their inexperience


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

*thankyou very much!*

hi Raz,

thanks very very much for the info - it is well needed.....i have just taken on a year old male that someone had bought back to the shop....:devil:

i currently have him in a 5 x 2 - but am going to build him a pen soon - quick question about taming him, how long would it take for me to handle him as in the shop he was fine with me, but now when i approach him sometimes he tail whips me or hisses......

first class post by the way - :no1:

si


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you very much, hi and :welcome: to the forum.

It sounds like you are keeping him in good conditions as that is how they naturally behave when the conditions are right. Too often i(especially in shops) they aren't kept with a hot enough basking spot and cool down to the extent that they aren't "up to speed".

To be honest, I didn't handle mine hardly at all when he was little - just got him to get used to seeing me doing stuff in his vivarium and to realize I wasn't a threat to him. They get curious after a while and will approach you for food and to check you out. Quite a bit of patience is needed with monitors as they are naturally shy creatures and especially for babies they see you as a big predator :lol2:


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

Razaiel said:


> Thank you very much, hi and :welcome: to the forum.
> 
> It sounds like you are keeping him in good conditions as that is how they naturally behave when the conditions are right. Too often i(especially in shops) they aren't kept with a hot enough basking spot and cool down to the extent that they aren't "up to speed".
> 
> To be honest, I didn't handle mine hardly at all when he was little - just got him to get used to seeing me doing stuff in his vivarium and to realize I wasn't a threat to him. They get curious after a while and will approach you for food and to check you out. Quite a bit of patience is needed with monitors as they are naturally shy creatures and especially for babies they see you as a big predator :lol2:


Razaiel, 

thanks for the welcome :2thumb:

and thankyou very much for the info, sounds like im doing the right things then which is great, as i love him so much i would hate to harm him:blush:

cheers si


----------



## Leon23 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wish i'd seen this before i wrote the epic post in the newbie section, your info is the best i've seen so far and everyone on here gives an honest opinion as they have the same species themselves and it's not just "i was told by a friend of a friend......."

Thanks for writting such a good post and i'll be coming to you with more questions so i can give my sav the proper care it needs


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

hi,

quick question - my monitor has not eaten for about 4 days not interested in the locusts - is this normal , bit worried......cheers si


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi - is it just locusts he's not eating? Mine went through a phase at about 1 year old when he would refuse all bugs and try and hang out for rodents. When he found out I wasn't going to give in he started munching on them again. If he's just not eating generally it may be that he's going through a major shed. Apart from that a monitor is like a dustbin and refuses nothing so if there appears to be no reason and he seems lethargic and miserable it may be a good idea to get him checked out.


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

Razaiel said:


> Hi - is it just locusts he's not eating? Mine went through a phase at about 1 year old when he would refuse all bugs and try and hang out for rodents. When he found out I wasn't going to give in he started munching on them again. If he's just not eating generally it may be that he's going through a major shed. Apart from that a monitor is like a dustbin and refuses nothing so if there appears to be no reason and he seems lethargic and miserable it may be a good idea to get him checked out.


hi, thanks for that - he seems active enough, have not given him any rodents just locust and crickets - and the locust just seem to still be in his viv, a major shed - i have not seen any signs, what do i look out for?

appreciate your help - cheers simon


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Basically just a miserable looking lizard - may hide away a lot - seem to sleep excessively - could have sunken eyes - and not eat. Not much puts a monitor off its food for long. If he's active like you say, might just be one of those things. What are your temps?


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

Razaiel said:


> Basically just a miserable looking lizard - may hide away a lot - seem to sleep excessively - could have sunken eyes - and not eat. Not much puts a monitor off its food for long. If he's active like you say, might just be one of those things. What are your temps?


hi, temps are 84f cool - 95f hot going to get a bigger basking lamp today....before all this started i had some slate in the viv for him to bask on, but i removed them and replaced with wood - since then hes been off his food thinking about it - maybe the rocks were heating up and giving off some extra heat - have put them back in now to see.....cheers si


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes - I've found rocks do give off (and retain) more heat.

Rather than one big wattage basking light (which can dehydrate sav) you may find it better to have a bank of 2-3 smaller wattage ones. I have 3 in my 8x4x4 viv and will give me a basking temp of up to 145 with ambients of 75 cool end and 90 hot end.


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

Razaiel said:


> Yes - I've found rocks do give off (and retain) more heat.
> 
> Rather than one big wattage basking light (which can dehydrate sav) you may find it better to have a bank of 2-3 smaller wattage ones. I have 3 in my 8x4x4 viv and will give me a basking temp of up to 145 with ambients of 75 cool end and 90 hot end.


yes will try that and see how i go....thanks

rocks are now back in the viv - going to try him on a mouse later and see if he will take that - how long can they go without eating?

cheers simon


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't really remember but I know mine hid away a lot more when in a big shed so didn't eat as much - it may have been a week - but he had a bit of fat stored in his tail so didn't seem to lose any weight.


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

Razaiel said:


> I can't really remember but I know mine hid away a lot more when in a big shed so didn't eat as much - it may have been a week - but he had a bit of fat stored in his tail so didn't seem to lose any weight.


thanks - he ate a mouse last night early hours:2thumb:

still not that bothered by his locusts - will that come in time?

si


----------



## DCsnake_charmer (Mar 11, 2009)

WOW Thanks. I might get him. I love challenges!!!! Plus he was so handsome


----------



## Turtle Bum (Apr 20, 2009)

*Savannah Monitor*

I need help!

My pet shop has a young Savannah Monitor, approx 9 inches long, the pet shop have had him/her for approx 5 months and he has a small lump on his back.
I need to know what this is as the owner has said that as he cannot sell a sick animal he will give him/her to me, but i dont feel i can give this animal what it needs - at the moment i may be able to accomodate him/her but when he/she begins to grow at speed, I will not be able to provide for him/ her.

I take in sick or neglected reptiles anyway, and would be able to keep him or her for a year at the most, but what do i do then? Once i have had this animal a year i will not be able to get rid as i get very close with my animals. I simply do not trust myself!
I have contacted rescue centres adn zoos as I am aware of the neglect these animals face, due to thir size and temperament (if not tamed).

If this animal is not rehomed he will grow huge and be left in the petshop for his entire life. I cannt stand the thought of that so i thought if i cant home him, i will find somewhere who can.

The zoos have said no, as they do not wish to take in sick animals, one of the reptile rescue places i have contacted has got back to me as well, and he has said he needs to see it before he can comment.
I get the feeling no one wants to get involved with these amazing animals!

I love them and would love to take him/her in, but am worried, as my electricity and heating bills are high enough as they are with the others i have - will another heated viv make much difference? and if not, would i be able to let him roam ouside of his viv? I am worried if i do this he will not get the heat he needs...?

Help....(please do not tell me to take him to the RSPCA!)

T x


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Really informative read, I'm new to RFUK but not reptiles, i think one of the problems is people for what ever reason decide they want a lizard, snake or whatever but dion't know the first thing about them but armed with a fistful of cash wander into their nearest shop &, how can I put it, in some cases get taken for a ride or given advise from some snotty nosed kid who works part time & probably knows little more than them. I'm not trying to paint all reptile shops with the same brush, some/most give fantadstic advise but others will sell to any thing to anybody for a quick buck, this might sound cynical, or maybe I'm just grumpy, but I'm afraid its true, as you say it's not helpful when you see a lethargic lizard in a tank it can barely move about in & the goon behind the counter can't take your money quick enough. I don't know the answer to the problem but if the so called experts gave good advise then 'm sure we'd see a reduction in "For sale" columns.


----------



## rajagiri (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for sharing your information


----------



## Bosc&beardie (Jun 3, 2009)

*Don't buy unless you are prepared to give 10 or more years of solid attention!*

The only reason I have a Bosc is because he was being kept by an idiot that didn't know what he was doing. He was very out of shape just like the owner . He was returned to Norwich Reptile Company that bought him back to full health. He is now very healthy and active but still a little snappy and he still whips every now and then but he is slowly coming to realize that he is not my food.

It is extremely important that you do your research I have seen hundreds of these animals being mistreated due to ignorance of the keeper. It doesn't help that they are so cheap and so readily available at shops that don't know themselves what the husbandry needs are of these guys let alone any other species for that matter. If you are in the Norfolk area there is one shop that truly knows there stuff and that's The Norwich Reptile Company. This isn't a plug it's just that there are not many around that can tell you absolutely everything about everything they sell.

I'll stop waffling know you'll be glad to hear. Cheers Oli

P.S. Everyone has to start some where and that place is a good book, vet or a reputable Herp Store.


----------



## jenniee (Jun 11, 2009)

*My baby sav . .*

 Hiya everyone , im new to this forum thingy , thought it would be wise that i joined , as i have aquired a baby savannah monitor , im still unsure of the sex but im sure its male , he was originally a friend of mines , but my friend is now off travelling the world ! I decided i would take on the baby sav , i have had him for just over a month , and he is amazing , he is so entertaining , and cute . . . i know he wont stay this way very long , as they are extremely fast growers , if cared for right ! I am currently reading the Savannah Monitors book by Mark K. Bayless , which is very usefull , but i cant seem to understand why he keeps "sneezing" which he has been doing since he was in the care of my friend. Its not constant, just every now and then, I have been told it could be 1 of 2 things , either he is annoyed or its due to breathing difficulty . would be gratefull if anyone could point me the right direction so i can sort this out .
I have also been told that if he has a breathing difficulty that he wont be very active ect , but this isnt the case , he is on the move all the time , he eats and drinks and deficates properly , and i regually check him for any parasites, his eyes are clear and has no problems with his tail , he seems in perfect health . Most people on here have a hell of alot more experience than me , but i am determined to gain experience and give my sav the best care i can , i give him all the attention he could possibly need . He is never left alone , always has clean water and has plenty of exercise. He is very clever (which i know these lizards are) he knows who i am and that i wont hurt him , i know he trusts me , or he wouldnt sleep in bed with me right ? Would be a great help if someone could give me a bit of info to help sort this problem .
Thanks


----------



## Nawien (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey, I just got a 3 year old Bosc girl and she does exactly same sneezing thing every now and then, she is very calm and friendly monitor comes out for cuddles and a big softie really,so i doubt she does it when annoyed..And she is very active too.She also does this sigh sound like a deflated tyre, not hiss but like there is something in her throat.. I spoke to a vet and couple of very reputable reptile shop owners and they said that it could be due to dust, or respiratory problems.. She is clear though, I mean she hasn't got any boubbles around her mouth or nose, or other simptoms..but if it's an early stage of respiratory problem, its very hard to spot as it starts in lungs.. Check the temperatures in the viv and keep an eye on your one, really. Or you can always take it to vet to be on the safe side..

*Whispering* Or may be it's just the thing they do,, dogs sneeze and frogs yawn..
I would like to listen some opinions on this case too. Thanks:blush:


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

Excellent post, I have found allot of contradicting information online but this and everyone’s reactions to me have cleared it all up 

I have just picked up a baby Bosc yesterday, I am well aware of the patience, time, space and respect these reptiles need and deserve, I am prepared to fork out allot of extra money a week now on top of my food budget, and also am aware of the patience I will need for handling him and am not expecting for him to tame down, I wouldn’t complain if my magic did worked on him of course but I’m ready for him to be a challenge from now until well always! And also prepared to have a 4ft plus strong intelligent lizard that may have a bit of a mood in a few years!

I am so excited about taking on this new venture with him   and hope all of you experienced keepers won’t mind me badgering you for advice and with questions in the time to come!:notworthy:


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

jenniee said:


> Hiya everyone , im new to this forum thingy , thought it would be wise that i joined , as i have aquired a baby savannah monitor , im still unsure of the sex but im sure its male , he was originally a friend of mines , but my friend is now off travelling the world ! I decided i would take on the baby sav , i have had him for just over a month , and he is amazing , he is so entertaining , and cute . . . i know he wont stay this way very long , as they are extremely fast growers , if cared for right ! I am currently reading the Savannah Monitors book by Mark K. Bayless , which is very usefull , but i cant seem to understand why he keeps "sneezing" which he has been doing since he was in the care of my friend. Its not constant, just every now and then, I have been told it could be 1 of 2 things , either he is annoyed or its due to breathing difficulty . would be gratefull if anyone could point me the right direction so i can sort this out .
> I have also been told that if he has a breathing difficulty that he wont be very active ect , but this isnt the case , he is on the move all the time , he eats and drinks and deficates properly , and i regually check him for any parasites, his eyes are clear and has no problems with his tail , he seems in perfect health . Most people on here have a hell of alot more experience than me , but i am determined to gain experience and give my sav the best care i can , i give him all the attention he could possibly need . He is never left alone , always has clean water and has plenty of exercise. He is very clever (which i know these lizards are) he knows who i am and that i wont hurt him , i know he trusts me , or he wouldnt sleep in bed with me right ? Would be a great help if someone could give me a bit of info to help sort this problem .
> Thanks


Hey i just thought this snippet of info may be helpful to you, savs have salt secretion glands in the sinuses and you'll find a drop of salty water at the nostril of a sav any morning from that and possible additional from condensation of the breath. it's daily, normal and they usually snort it out first thing in the morning. it's salt water is all. 
They also shed scales in the nostril that can make them sneeze, but that's a one-off deal at shedding time, not daily.

Hope your little on is doing well !


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

For any potential Bosc Keepers out there, here are some feeding details. This is from my record book- I recorded what I fed 3 of my large Lizards over the period of a month. The animal in question was roughly 18 inches in length, female and going through a rapid period of growth. The animal is an appropriate weight for its size. The enclosure was a 4 foot by 18 inch by 18 inch Wooden Vivarium, with a Sun-GLO fluorescant and a 40 Watt Reflector Spot. The substrate was Aspen.

5/1/2009- 50 grams Cat Food mixed with Mealworms, supplemented.
6/1/2009- 1x Small Mouse
7/1/2009- 1x adult locust
10/1/2009- 3x Fuzzy mice
11/1/2009- 1x fuzzy mouse, supplemented mealworms
13/1/2009- 1x Waxworm
14/1/2009- 1x pink rat, 2x waxworms, 40 grams raw beef mixed with Land Snails and Mealworms, supplemented
16/1/2009- 30 grams lean beef mince, 3 large locusts
21/1/2009- 1x Large mouse, 1x fuzzy mouse
24/1/2009- 1x fuzzy mouse
26/1/2009- 4x Morios (supplemented), several mealworms
31/1/2009- 1x Rat pup
2/2/2009- 1x small fillet of cooked fish
4/2/2009- 1x rat weaner.

This is by no means an accurate representation of the typical monthly diet of this Lizard, it simply serves to give an impression of quantities and dietary variation.


----------



## Ailsa (Aug 15, 2009)

Great read and fabulous advice
Thanks
I have a bosc, hes currently 18 inches
And I can gladly say he is well looked after


----------



## Metzger (Oct 18, 2009)

*Help needed please*

Hey, couple of questions I would like to ask. Firstly and probably least important, The thermometer in my Bosc's viv has gone crazy and is letting it get far too warm (102 degrees ambient!) So ive disconnected it. Will the little lady be ok for a few days with just a heat mat whilst I sort a replacement/repair? 
Secondly and most concerning she has taken to eating little stones in the top soil substrate. Shes a one year old in great condition, but over the past 3-4 days have noticed she will flick her tongue at a small stone (Equivalent to a very small pea), pick it up and swallow it. Has anyone come across this before? I was wondering if its something to do with digestion, as some birds eat stones to help them digest.. or does she just want to be awkward and try to suffer from impaction? Or do you reckon she can just see the baby crickets that have hatched in her tank and is going for them instead?
Any help would be great!


----------



## shortyd2k (Jun 6, 2009)

:2thumb: just sat and read the whole thing  the original poast to the last comment and all they way through i was thinking i reli want a bosc and i still do i am prepared for the comitment and i have spent ages reading loads and loads of care sheets thanks for all the info guys its been a big help  : victory:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the thumbs up people :2thumb:

Sorry I don't come on that much nowadays to any forums but hope the sneezing is sorted - as mentioned, they do do a bit of that when in shed to rid themselves of the skin etc. - but if it carries on and there seems to be some kinda RI going on, best see the vet.

Hopefully the excess temp problem is sorted, Metzger - I never use heat mats but found that by experimenting with different wattages of bulbs I could control the basking temp that way and still get suitable cool end temps.

Shortyd2K - Thank you very much for your nice words. I saw your other thread regarding taming and personally I found that the patience and waiting game was the easiest to play (and less stressful to both of us). I found this to be helpful thread and basically sets out what I did with mine Kingsnake.com - Herpforum - HANDLING (not taming!) and other stuff. BTW - see you're not far from me - I'm in Oxford too.




shortyd2k said:


> :2thumb: just sat and read the whole thing  the original poast to the last comment and all they way through i was thinking i reli want a bosc and i still do i am prepared for the comitment and i have spent ages reading loads and loads of care sheets thanks for all the info guys its been a big help  : victory:


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey you look like your savvannah monitor savvy lol My Sazannah monitor has a wierd blister like bump on his back and it just showed up and im worried any ideas what it vould be


----------



## herplover (Sep 19, 2009)

not bad bit of info there it has obv done the trick with the amount of posts u gt i love savs quality animals ive gt a big adult male looking for a similar female to breed i do have a female but she is like 2ft about 4inches across her belly where as he is 4and half feet with a 11 inch belly not gunna work lol 

2 sav monitors
1 nile monitor
2 german giant beardies
1albino labrynth burm
2 common boa constrictors
1 borneo short tail python
1yemen cham 
1 leopard geko
2pink tpngue skinks
1 motley corn
1 rotty bitch
6 cockatiels
7 bloody kids!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## herplover (Sep 19, 2009)

Canadian_Bacon said:


> Hey you look like your savvannah monitor savvy lol My Sazannah monitor has a wierd blister like bump on his back and it just showed up and im worried any ideas what it vould be


burn most probably do u have heat matt, ciramic setup? 

2 sav monitors
1 nile monitor
2 german giant beardies
1albino labrynth burm
2 common boa constrictors
1 borneo short tail python
1yemen cham 
1 leopard geko
2pink tpngue skinks
1 motley corn
1 rotty bitch
6 cockatiels
7 bloody kids!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mampam (Jan 19, 2010)

*well done*

Sound advice. Congrats and keep up the good work. It's an uphill battle.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you very much, Daniel - and good to see you here! Believe we've "met" on one of the other forums (reptic or varanus.nl) in the past.


----------



## ozzie10 (Jan 4, 2010)

hi guys and gals, after much research and prep i finally eceived my baby bosc after 4 months of looking ito it and getting my viv sorted my bosc is a cf09 prob coming up a year according to location purchased from however he seems extremely skinny on his tail is this nomal in a youngun and if not what can i do to increase his weight safely but quckly ive got locusts,mealwoms an and crickets and i am dusting with komodo cricket dust and nutrabol, but hes been in there all day in his hot hide and under the basking spot but doesnt seem to be interested in them ppppppppllllllllllleeeeeeeaaaaaaaasssssssssseeeeeeeeee help already im fasinated by this lil guy TIA


----------



## ozzie10 (Jan 4, 2010)

bump up for answer


----------



## ozzie10 (Jan 4, 2010)

bump again


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Have you only just got him? If so he'll need some settling down time because it's all new and he'll be scared of the big predator that keeps looking at him :lol2:


----------



## ozzie10 (Jan 4, 2010)

yea he arrived this morning 8oclock just was woried about how slim he was


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

ozzie10 said:


> yea he arrived this morning 8oclock just was woried about how slim he was


You never saw him before buying? Personally I would always prefer to choose one out of a bunch of them to compare - and I would always buy the most active, hissy one that tried to take my fingers off (sign of a healthy monitor). It is difficult to tell without seeing, but if all your conditions are optimal for him (temps, humidity, and LOTS of hiding places) he will hopefully start to get curious and venture out.

Would really advise just leaving him strictly alone as he will be very small (compared to you) and very scared. It takes them awhile to come round and realize you're not going to eat them - it even took my tegu a week to venture out of his hide - and he came to me as a 54" adult!

Just do what you have to as regards husbandy, changing water, putting some bugs in (leave the bugs some food to munch on) he will probably start to venture out when you are nowhere around.


----------



## ozzie10 (Jan 4, 2010)

thats what im doing temp/humidity all fine hes got 3 hides and some logs to climb on e was out having a bask earlier but now gone to sleep in hot hide so turned light out let him get some kip and hopefully be better tomorrow, at almost a year is that to young for boiled egg fo the protein to give him a bit of a boost


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

If he comes out to bask, goes back in, then comes out again later on it sounds pretty normal - they tend to do that throughout the day. I never actually feed much egg - except sometimes fertilized (raw) quail eggs. Depending on size of your monitor you could try him on a couple of mice but tbh it isn't something they get a lot of in the wild as their diet is mainly insects (the flying locusts are great - good exercise too). There's so many fat savs around.


----------



## ozzie10 (Jan 4, 2010)

thats what i noticed alot of people have got fat but tame or sleek and aggresive im hoping to be 1 of te others with a appy and healty sav


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Ye - active healthy monitors is the way to go! Here's one of my favorite youtube clips of a monitor - argus - getting exercise being fed. Wish I could have a monitor enclosure like this - the guy lives in SCal. (remove the space between you & tube)

http://www.you tube.com/watch?v=TPej4Dtkwdk


----------



## dave30 (Feb 3, 2010)

ok what are the pros and cons of keeping boscs apart or in pairs?


----------



## dave30 (Feb 3, 2010)

helped me alot


----------



## Sean Hickey (Jun 3, 2010)

Really nice Been wanting a bosc since i was 10 ever since i seen the kommodo dragons i've loved reptiles and atm perparing to get one reading up and cheaking stores ect to make sure everything for these amazine animals is perfect, am not one of these ppl who you sometimes see in the shop who want a dog like lizard cause thats not what there like loved reading this post very useful nice work :2thumb: some of the posts reminded me of afew times were i've seen them on free ad were ppl are giving them away just cause they hiss get abit confused why buy something your afraid of they can sence it :gasp: anyway nice post mate wish there were more ppl around like you and everyone posting to help save miss treat monitors of all kinds : victory:


----------



## fatyowls (Apr 3, 2010)

*Bosc monitor lighting.*

Hi has anyone any knowledge of halogen lighting units? I think i have found some ideal lighting on E bay, they are described as outdoor rated ground light and are rain resistant also taking a 50 watt gu 10 bulb.
They do not need the usual water around them to keep them cool. 
These can be easily attached to a viv, self contained and compact simply plug in as many as you need only £12.00 each.
But are halogen the best lights? Just looking for some advice.
I will be fitting them to a 6x3 viv for my brilliant bosc monitor, only a foot long at the moment, but he will be in by the end of July.
I ordered 100 xl hoppers of the net when they arrived there was over 200:gasp:had to buy 2 large containers to put them in, he's a 10 a day bosc at the moment, yes they do vast amounts of food and never seem to want to stop.
Thanks for any reply!


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

You might be better off asking about the halogen lighting units by doing it as it's own topic it would be more noticeable that way, I haven't any experience with this but maybe someone else may. I have a bank of lights on chains - 2 halogen floods and a megaray/powersun - on the chains I can lower the unit up and down until the temperature is just as I want it.

Your bosc sounds healthy - always hungry is good - don't worry about overfeeding you can't really overfeed them at this age, especially when the diet is mainly bugs (as it should be all throughout their lives).


----------



## Gallz (Jun 22, 2010)

:notworthy: thank you this is very informal, i am collecting an asian water monitor tomorrow so the upkeep is similar to this yet the asians get slighlty bigger i think it will have his own room and a heated pond in the garden the house is built for him!


----------



## reptilechap (Jun 30, 2010)

you could of posted that a week ago :lol2:


----------



## PrincessPurple (Aug 29, 2009)

Well written, and I appreciate you've improved my knowledge of boscs. Many thanks!


----------



## Aurora-Pixy (Jul 18, 2010)

Great read  I certainly learned a lot - I think it's time to mist my Monty's tank. He loves the bath (though he is shedding) which means he's probably being kept a bit too dry... damn those lying care sheets and their "desert environment" lies. 

Any reason why I catch him sleeping at night under his dark blue basking light sometimes? Is his tank too cool or is this normal monitor behaviour? :zzz:

Other than that, looking forward to the progress we'll make together. Him, getting bigger and less afraid of me - he looks at me with such horror and scuttles away to hide if he spots me looking at him... and me learning more info on how best to look after my little guy 
:flrt:


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

Razaiel said:


> _Well it is Sav Season – you see them in the reptile stores and up for rehoming on internet forums and rescue centres. And baby savs look really cute with their big black eyes and frightened look, not only that, but you can buy one for the same price (or less) than a bearded dragon. More lizard for same or less money – must be a deal!! But consider carefully. Having been on various monitor forums for a few years now, I have seen new monitor keepers come and go – I have noted a large portion of the people I “grew up with” in first-time monitor keeping deciding they just can’t keep him/her any more – be it due to size, room needed or temperament – so of course their reptile is up for sale. Then there are the others who post pics of their baby all over the internet and one day they just disappear… you have to wonder why. Just yesterday I was approached by someone I consider should be a bit more knowledgeable (i.e. one of our local reptile store’s employees) to ask if I would like another sav as he just can’t cope with it any more as it is “too big”. _
> 
> _Thus the reason for this, which started off life as being a quick brief, but has ended up being almost a dissertation. I am not promoting myself as an expert, as I am far from that, but if this helps anyone who thinks a sav might be a nice addition without thinking it through and researching, then it has been worth it._
> 
> ...


Brilliant thread, just wondering how much an adult would cost to feed and a young one to feed per week???: victory:


----------



## gszwed (Aug 2, 2010)

This is a fantastic thread, and has made me realise that they would never be for me. I was always dubious one would be right for me, but this has made it 100% sure. I am too weak to carry one of the big fellas :lol2:


----------



## fatyowls (Apr 3, 2010)

Haven't been on for a while but, Sherbetts doing fine he's gone from 5 inches to over 2 ft in 7 months and what a caricature he is scratching on the glass this morning and wanting to come out for a poo, out he comes and into the same corner he's been going for a while on a piece of paper, what a fantastic animal he is house trained and very tame. All this makes me wonder if boscs should not be kept in captivity ? Very intelligent animal knows of its limits of captivity shows also restraint, very rewarding it really is shameful so many die for the skin trade to a you monitor keepers out there please give them a good life as so many do not thanks!


----------



## pythonking2010 (Aug 15, 2010)

brilliant post!,
answered all the questions i needed!


----------



## an.artist (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi, i've just joined this site hoping to find another sav owner so i could get a second opinion, and first post i see - there you are. Haha. I'd call that a win. :no1:

Anyways, i've been researching new substrates for my viv and i've come across this

Lucky Reptile Desert Bedding

Unfortunatley i can't find a more detailed product description, the one given there is lifted straight from the manufacturers website. I was wondering if you would be so kind as to have a quick look and see if you think it'd be suitable for a sav, i mean, it sounds pretty ideal right? And it'd certainly be a lot easier than mixing it myself. Would be much appreciated. :notworthy:

Good post by the way. Hopefully some prospective owners will read it and think twice.


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

an.artist said:


> Hi, i've just joined this site hoping to find another sav owner so i could get a second opinion, and first post i see - there you are. Haha. I'd call that a win. :no1:
> 
> Anyways, i've been researching new substrates for my viv and i've come across this
> 
> ...


The manufacturer's description sounds promising, but I think it would probably be a far sight cheaper and easier to do what most bosc keepers (myself included) do and create their own substrate. Screened topsoil or eco earth mixed 70/30 with playsand makes a perfect substrate for boscs. Personally I use a mix of 35/35/30 - top soil, eco earth and playsand respectively. Although I would be interested to see what this substrate is like, my big girl is perfectly happy on said mix, so I don't think I'l be changing!! :2thumb:


----------



## bartolata (Sep 11, 2010)

Razaiel said:


> Thank you very much, guys, glad you approve : victory:
> 
> Another really sad thing about boscs from the wild is the way in which they are apparently sourced. It would seem the hunters go out to gather up the gravid females, which are then taken back to somewhat unsanitary holding bays until they drop their eggs. Then the eggs are gathered up and the females are just chucked back out anywhere whether it is suitable for them or not


Raz .. I lived in the Philippines for several years (OK, not boscs but monitors in general) .. they dont chuck the females out .. they eat em !


----------



## beausmam (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you....as a very new reptile owner.. (beardies)who has recently been offered two of these beauties, can now without guilt honestly say...sorry to the rescue centre...but I neither have the experience or resources to take them on...well timed post. and thank you.
Jayne x


----------



## SamSun (Nov 25, 2010)

Studies have been done, and the wild population of Savannah monitors isn't affected by the tremendous exportation figures.


----------



## Archie's mum (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to this site and found your info really useful. I have an 18month(approx) male bosc called Archie. I've had him around a year now and have just started to handle him having taken advice and left him to come to me in his own time. He's grown a lot since I got him and is currently living in a 4ft viv and seems quite happy.

Although I wouldn't consider him "tame" by any stretch, at least I can now pick him up without being hissed at!

I'm planning on building him a new viv as soon as he needs it, and am looking forward to quite a few years with "my boy"!

Thanks for the info

Tracey :2thumb:


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Excellent advice. No animal should be bought on impulse and not all shops and breeders do enough to stop this. Personally I only buy CB animals and wish others would do the same. After much consideration I've had to make the decision that a tegu isn't the right lizard for me even though they're awesome! Hope anyone considering buying a large lizard reads stuff like this first. Well done


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

so cruel:gasp:


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

good post. i personally only buy CB reptiles and always have. been looking at some CB boscs recently but am still in the research stage atm.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

stevemusson said:


> good post. i personally only buy CB reptiles and always have. been looking at some CB boscs recently but am still in the research stage atm.


Hi, when you want me to let you know if mine is still available?


----------

